# Drag Radials



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

For those of you who have bought drag radials, what were your options? Just Nitto's or BFGs? Does Mickey Thompson make a tire for us? I'm wondering if its worth the added expense and reduced tire wear for the results. I'm on the fence about getting a set of summer only tires (specifically Dunlop Z1 Star Specs) or picking up another set of factory 17s with drag radials for when I want to play serious. What are your opinions? I probably wouldn't bother if there's a noticeable sidewall flex.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

i got PROXES TQ | Toyo Tires for my stock 17's but haven't had a chance to try them at the track, yet.

They are a fairly new choice in Drag Radials


----------

